# Dairy Goat Milking Question



## dairyfairy (Sep 30, 2015)

I have had dairy goats for a couple months. I think my doe was pregnant when I bought her but the previous owner has put the due date anywhere from November to January. Do I need to dry her up? Do you all dry your pregnant does up before kidding??
Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would dry her up.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree, dry her up. :smile:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we dry ours at 3 months bred. We start by decreasing feed a little and when milking we don't milk the fully...we continue twice a day until production decreased enough to go to once a day...again..leaving some milk behind when milking...once a 24 hour udder is not tight we skip a day milking...again..not taking it all...until she's down to making about 2 cups or so once a day then we stop all together...keep a close eye on the udder for daily for tightness...each goat is different..some dry up quickly just by decreasing grain...others are super hard and take more time...


----------



## dairyfairy (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok. Thanks. I've noticed she's been hard to dry and it got me thinking. Is there a way to know for sure if she's pregnant without ultrasound?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can do a blood test...they cost very little, especially if you pull blood yourself...


----------



## dairyfairy (Sep 30, 2015)

happybleats said:


> You can do a blood test...they cost very little, especially if you pull blood yourself...


:grin:I'm not quite there yet!! LOL Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well in case you get brave...here is a great video :grin:


----------



## dairyfairy (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Saving, for the video because as of now in not that brave ether but someday I will be. Hehe


----------

